# Lock Cylinder Change On 250Urs



## madmaxmutt (Jul 23, 2017)

My 2018 250URS has 3 exterior doors. Two are standard travel trailer doors with Wesco locksets. The third is a half/bike door. The trailer comes from the factory with 3 separate keys (which I think is stupid).

** Basically, I want one key that opens all three doors and deadbolts. ** I had this on my last trailer, but it was a result of the FIC recall. The new trailer obviously doesn't have that issue.

The two standard doors can replace lock cylinders with like keyed cylinders easy enough. The bike door has a Bauer lock on it. My FIC rekey tool does not remove that cylinder.

Does anyone know if Bauer has a key to remove the cylinder? I see Bauer "Master Keys" on the Internet, but I assume that is truly a master key instead of a replacement tool.

Would that lockset use the same type of cylinder (and therefore key) as the FIC locksets, if I find a way to remove it?

Has anyone replaced the Bauer lockset (or did previous years come with) Wesco door lockset?

Any other means you can think of to meet my ** intent above ** is appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stumpy75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Check out the thread below. I'm not sure about the rekey tools, or the Bauer master. I ended up replacing all my passthrough locks with ones keyed the same as the main door. Good luck!

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=54689&hl=key


----------



## madmaxmutt (Jul 23, 2017)

Stumpy75 said:


> Check out the thread below. I'm not sure about the rekey tools, or the Bauer master. I ended up replacing all my passthrough locks with ones keyed the same as the main door. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=54689&hl=key


Thanks! That is good information.


----------

